# big problems.



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

So im new to saltwater. I've kept other types if fishtanks, but i tried saltwater and i have a few thigns in my tank, including a blue damsel, clownfish,decorator crab, hermit crabs, cleaner shrimp and a fire shrimp and a sea anemonie. I had an outbreak of ich so i decided to quarintine all my fish and iverts together in another tank while i treat my display tank. Then for some reason after i transferred them, my sea anemone died and released its toxins killing my cleaner shrimp and my fire shrimp. I had left the house to by a new filter for the quarintine tank. The petstore is close by so all this happend within 15 minutes. I quickly changed the water when i got back and hoped the others would live.Now i only have the remaining animals in the quarintine tank. I raised the temperature in my tank and added quick cure by aquarium pharmacueticals. Will that work? Any additional information would help, thanks.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what did you treat the ich with, most medications have some copper in them, and that is probably what is killing all your inverts, i dont think anenome's release anything from death, but the stress and shock are gonna be very hard on everyone. also, treating the main tank isnt the problem, you need to treat the fish, and leave everything else in the tank. now that you have treated the tank, if the medicine has copper in it, your going to have a hard time keeping other inverts in there from here on out. sorry about the bad news.


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've read a bunch of stuff online and it all says to keep everything in a bare aquarium. Hmmmmm , no the bottle says it has no copper in it. I guess the main problem was my temperature, i read that ich happens when temperature is below 80 and mine was about 75degrees.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

no you want your tank at about 75 degrees. The only thing that is in a quarantine, you raise the temp to speed up the ich's life cycle.
What kind of an anemone?
what kind of lights do you have for the anemone?
What are your nitrate lvls?


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

It was a Pink Tip Haitian anemone. You mean only int he quarintine tank do i have to raise the temp? How long do they have to be in there while being treated?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hold up... hold up... hold up... lets not get this man confused and go into detail at to what he needs to do.

First of all... when treating "ich":

take fish and put them in a bare bottom quarentine tank (nothing in it except salt water, filter, heater, and light) Treat the fish with coppersafe or a similar medication (one that IS NOT reef and invertebrate safe). You may also want to increase the temp to 80*F and lower the specific gravity to 1.010 over the course of a few days (this is all a matter of opinion and which parasite you actually have, there are three forms of "ich" freshwater, brackish, and saltwater "ich" your type is definately not freshwater, but could be brackish or saltwater. If it is saltwater, lowering the salinity like that can do wonders, if it isn't and its brackish, lowering the salinity will not help. Keep it near 1.009-1.010 and, of coarse, after two weeks you want to raise the specific gravity back to where it should be (slowly).) 

I personally would just use the coppersafe, but have had good results doing either or and both. Once you've treated the fish for the desired amount of time, keep them in quarentine for at least 6 weeks and run your main tank without fish. Finally add them back to the main tank.

*note: quarentine tanks can have unstable water parameters if not seeded with bacteria to eat the fishes waste... several water changes may be needed to keep the water in good condition. Also a purchase of a test kit for copper may come in handy to keep the copper in the water at the right level.

About why your anemone and shrimps died:

Any ich meds that are not reef safe kill invertebrates such as your shrimp and anemone. Unfortunately you may be cursed with delicate creatures such as shrimp and anemones and starfish since you dosed your tank with a parasite med that wasn't reef safe. (btw reef safe anti-parasite meds do not work) Crabs might make it, keep up with the water changes and add a cheaper delicate invertebrate like a peppermint shrimp or something of the like. 
Don't get down on yourself though, its a mistake I've made when I first started out.


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks, that made me feel better about it, i did feel really bad after that. At least i know how to treat them now. Thanks.


----------

